
New-SelfSignedCertificate – Create a new self-signed certificate for testing - nailer
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/powershell/module/pkiclient/new-selfsignedcertificate?view=win10-ps
======
nailer
This is a command built into Windows, built into Windows, and can be used to
get HTTPS on local web development without installing anything. Thanks to
nickcox for mentioning it elsewhere on HN.

